# 2 lb test line or less for panfish?



## icebucketjohn

Even though we have no ice, I'm having a difficult time adjusting to 2 lb test line on 2 of my panfish rods. Since I was a boy, I always used 6 lb and only switched to 4lb test line a few years ago. 

The 2lb test line seems to break very very easily.

Has other icer gone thru this perplexing change? What have your experiences been? Did you switch back to your "original" lines of heavier lb test line? Did you find yourself using only 2lb leader instead of a complete spool of 2 lb test line???

Did you actually notice any differences in catches by switching to an ultra-light line?


----------



## Big Daddy

I use 3# Berkley Ice line on my panfish rods. Live bait, I use 4# test. For jigging for walleye, I use Fireline... sometimes a leader, sometimes not. 

Set that drag where you can set the hook but still fight the fish without breaking the line. Very light when using 2# test.


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'll be suprised if I dont lose a few nice fish this season using the 2 lb line.. that is, if we get some ice!! 

BD, Thanks for the tip. Hope to see you in Gander Mtn next week.


----------



## billybob7059

yes 2lb test brakes much easier but when Ice fishing for panfish I find that I catch morte fish with it. The ice line from berkley stays very limp in the cold temps and allows me to present the bait better and feel the light bites.. I spool up my entire reel with it and just set the drag really light. It might take some time to get use to it but I think you'll catch more fish.


----------



## 1catdaddy1

Your 2# line will handle most any panfish if You have a decent reel with smooth drag set properly and a rod to compensate for the lighter line. Ice fishing You will definitely catch more fish,if not detect more strikes,You just need to experiment a little with Your equipment or upgrade.I actually ice fish with 1# for bluegill on the proper rods,but do prefer 2#.Good luck and good fishin' to all!.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Thanks BB & CD for your tips.


----------



## chaunc

Got tired of losing jigs on the 2#test. Kept forgeting to retie after every few fish. Went back to 4# and i'm okay with it.


----------



## johnny fish

10# power pro(2# diameter) and I tie in a flourocarbon leader have used this setup for ice and open water the last 2 seasons seems to work well for me I especially like it for the fact that some of the upground res. i fish have walleye in them if you get on a school of them you can just cut the floro. leader off and you actually have a strong enough line to handle a nice walleye without any worries about line breakage. just my .02 cents


----------



## Big Joshy

I would agree that in ohios dingy waters that 3 lb is probably best. 4lb will cost you some bites. 2 lb does catch more fish. I like 2 lb berkley sensation or florocarbon because of the low strecth.

always feel the line for abrasions and knicks, especially just above the jig where the teeth hit it. If there is anything at all retie it.

keep drag almost completely loose and take your sweet time bringingin in the fish. Super soft light tipped rod.

Sharp hooks are a must because of the line stretch.

DO NOT try to lift a sizeable crappie or bluegill out of the hole with the line, reach down and grab em.

Ive caught bass and eyes up to 3 lbs on 2lb test but its a long crazy fight.
Actually landed two 14 inch bass yesterday on the long rod on 2 lb floro. Its a blast. as soon as I hooked them and knew they weren't gills, i turned my drag down to nothing and flipped the switch on my reel so that I could back reel on the hard runs. It worked great.


----------



## ledslinger

i used monofiliment sewing thread---around 1/2# test?---it was really small and i did break it some but caught more than my buddy with 2#---I got a 3 or 4 # carps head into the hole at coe lake but couldnt get his gill cover to pull him out and he fell back in


----------



## flyman

use thicker fluorocarbon like 4+ lbs. less breakage, fish dont see it and if u get a bass ur chances are higher


----------



## icebucketjohn

Twice on the ice using 2lb test line & I gotta say I was disappointed with it for a number of reasons:
(1) very difficult to see
(2) difficult to tie knots & lures 
(3) least little wind blows it around too much
(4) breakage seems way too frail. I lost a 5+ lb LMB on it
(5) dont think it affected by 'catchability' one iota 

Maybe while in an ice shanty it'd be ok, but I wasnt too keen on using it on the 'open ice'.

Yep, I think flyman was right.. use 4 lb floro in place of 2 lb mono


----------



## c-orth513

I hate 2 pound test, the wing tangles it so easily. If you hook into anything besides a bluegill, you are in trouble. I use 6 or 8 pound test.

I don't like ultra-light


----------



## neocats1

I caught a 5# Channel Cat yesterday with 2# test Vicious line. I kept my drag real loose and took my time bringing him up. I have 6# test on my other rod. I haven't caught enough or ice fished enough to tell a difference with the two.


----------



## JimmyZ

Is the point of the lighter line a visibility to the fish issue or a detecting bite issue? I have been using 4# berkley ice which is like silver/grey looking color. I know the water gets clearer if the water stays frozen longer. I have caught fish on the 4# test without any problems. Would I get more bite's using 2lb?


----------



## PapawSmith

I catch more fish on 2#. Last week 50 of the 52 gills came off three 2# rigs while only 2 fish on one 4# rig. The fish were biting so light that the only detection was mild line movement or straightening. The diameter difference in the 4# was just enough to conceal that light action. My only problem is the same as Icebucketjohn's. I can't hardly see it to tie on a jig, especially in a shanty. But once your tied on and in you can't beat the sensativity.


----------



## wargoth

curious how 8Lb. braid (2lb. diameter) fairs...


----------

